# ToroS200 MN#38120



## meandering (Dec 1, 2006)

Don't know much about the machine. Bought it last year. It has always been a hard starter. I stored it without fuel......ran it out.

Woke up to blzzard conditions this morning. I put my fresh fuel in......and nothing. Checked for spark - I have it, although Im not certain what a weak spark would be considered.
Trying to figure out if anyone can help me with some tips - I read somewhere about fresh gas splashed in the throat of the carb.....not certain. I am not an ace mechanic - but I do own tools, and probably know just enough to make me dangerous.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

If you would post your Email address I will sent you a shop manual for your snowblower with explanation with what to do to get it running.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

this still sounds like a carb issue even though it was ran out of fuel there is still enough residue to plug the main jet after sitting on the off season pull the muffler 
and check the cylinder if its ok pull the carb and clean with spray carb cleaner and compressed air the bowl nut has passages in it that will cause havoc such as hard starting low compession will make life miserable as it takes 100 to 120 psi to get good
starts thats why i say check the cylinder by pulling the muffler any damage will work against getting agood start and something as simple as a spark plug can stop it dead
good luck


----------



## meandering (Dec 1, 2006)

*Snowthrower*

my email [email protected]


I am sorry about my tardy response....have been busy with other "to do" items....

I appreciate your help and responses....will post to let you know on the outcome.....thanks much!


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Email Sent

Good Luck


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 4, 2006)

Mine does that every year. I pull the plug & trickle a little 32:1 mixed gas in there. If I'm feeling really ambitious...and it's been a few years since I've done it last...I'll replcae the carb diaphram. Either one gets the machine fired right up!

BTW...I store all my yard eqt. WITH gas mixed w/Stabil.


----------



## meandering (Dec 1, 2006)

Didn't get any email........could you try again.....thanks alot!


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sent manual again to your E-mail let me know if you get it.

Check your spam folder, it maybe in there. SUBJECT: Toro S200 snwblower pdf.


----------

